# Feature request - encrypted esata backup



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

With the larger drives with the new Roamio, we need an Tivo approved method to backup our recorded content on our TiVo's. Nothing that would allowing transferring content to another device but rather tied to the TSN and MAK of the unit which could permit restoring previously recorded content after replacing a hard drive that has gone bad with a new drive. 

A simple external esata connection with an approved third party external drive, encrypt it, do what ever is necessary to prevent copyright theft but with more and more content limited to stream only, we need a backup solution. Hard drives don't last forever! 

Further, including Amazon HD content purchases, once downloaded those purchases can't always be downloaded again, if I have a library of Amazon HD movies at $20 or less each there needs to be a way to preserve the copyright holders restriction and allow the consumer to preserve their purchase.

Even just a drive mirroring would be good! The existing drive encryption appears solid and trustworthy, just enable raid 1 drive mirroring.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

eboydog said:


> With the larger drives with the new Roamio, we need an Tivo approved method to backup our recorded content on our TiVo's. Nothing that would allowing transferring content to another device but rather tied to the TSN and MAK of the unit which could permit restoring previously recorded content after replacing a hard drive that has gone bad with a new drive.
> 
> A simple external esata connection with an approved third party external drive, encrypt it, do what ever is necessary to prevent copyright theft but with more and more content limited to stream only, we need a backup solution. Hard drives don't last forever!
> 
> ...


couldn't you use a program to transfer the files to a pc then back to the new drive?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Not all recorded content is downloadable/transferable.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

I mentioned that a hardware RAID could be be used as backup, but just came across this old post which seems to confirm that it worked.

http://www.wkblog.com/tivo/2008/11/weaknees-debuts-tivo-and-dvr-backup-systems/


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

I believe that was an option until TiVo closed the door on third party esata devices, I hasn't heard of Weakness option but I'm not sure if it's a real backup or a raid external drive expansion. It does say that this external raid backup replaces the internal drive, I believe this just a external raid.


----------

